# Crown VS. Behringer



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Opinions welcome! I am looking at either an EP4000 or XLS5000 for IB subwoofer duty in my HT. Price is roughly double for the Crown, and as it won't be exercise equipment for a roady, I question whether the difference is worth my spending the $$. That said, I like to buy things once, and never have an issue with reliability.

The EP4000 is the forum boner at Infinitely Baffled, due in large part to the cost factor. I figure $300 vs. $600 isn't the end of the world, so long as there is a justifiable difference and I can be satisfied.
Thanks,
D


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

go with EP4000, it`s forum boner for reason you got a lot of amp for $300street price.
Crown is industry standard kinda like Zapco of pro sound reinforcement. I still have some crowns from 20 years ago, not a single failure but you can buy few behringers for the price of XLS5000.
i`d probably go with ep4000 I owned A500 and that was bullet proof, never a problem until I sold it for the same amount I bough it. 
Behringer EP4000 B-Stock
What kind subs you gonna power up with 4KW of amplification?


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> What kind subs you gonna power up with 4KW of amplification?


Four Fi ib18's, infinite baffle
Should do the trick :surprised:


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Ib subs require ridiculously low power to get loud....


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

danno14 said:


> Four Fi ib18's, infinite baffle
> Should do the trick :surprised:


PLay 5Hz sine at that level- file insurance claim that earthquake shakes that roof off of you house.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ended up getting an ep4000 today.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

danno14 said:


> Ended up getting an ep4000 today.


that mofo is impossible to beat @ 300 street price. good choice.


----------

